# 2010 Thunder Cup!!



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

The Third Annual Wizzard Thunder Cup is at Dan Mueller's Chesapeake Mile track in Chesapeake, Virginia, ...Saturday April 10th

Classes are ThunderJet to UFHORA rules, and ThunderStorm (Wizzard Storm with brass weights instead of traction magnets)
Track is the 6 lane, custom routed 6'x18' banked turn equipped "Chesapeake Mile"
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/thundercup.html

This is a MASCAR points race for the BeachJet classes. See link above for race rules, directions, and schedule.


----------

